# Insect bites, Help!!!



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 8, 2009)

A couple weeks ago at the river I got into some sort of bug that ate me up, well those bites had just faded away and here they are again. This time we went to our hunting land to check cameras and move feeders and the whole time I didnt notice anything biting me. I had bug spray on, t-shirt, long pants and tall rubber boots on so I dont understand how they are just on my legs and none on my arms. They itch something awful, burn/sting a little and ooze quite a bit. Its really gross I know but I wanna know what I keep getting into. And Nick if you see this I forgot the pickle juice the night before...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2009)

Becca, those look like fire ant bites, but you should have felt them when they stung you. I would keep a close eye on them, to make sure they don`t get infected.


----------



## bat (Sep 8, 2009)

That looks and sounds like Chiggers to me.  Did you walk thru any wet bottoms or maybe mossy type bottom.  You'd never know you got those devils till you start itching about a day or so after you picked them up.  Regular bug spray sometimes will not keep them off of you but they make one that does.  
With the boot make sure you have your pants packed down into them.  Spray the boots good this time of the year if you get in their area.


----------



## germag (Sep 8, 2009)

They do look like fire ant bites. You might try taking a good dose of Benadryl for relief from the pain and itching....it might help some, and some cortisone cream might help too.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, I didnt feel anything until a day or so later, saw the red bumps a little bit later didnt feel anything. Now it feels like I did a rain dance on a fire ant bed, but it burns/itches more than a fire ant bite. Had chiggers before but dont recall 'em feeling this bad. Or blistering up like that. I had my pants tied at the bottom and rubber boots cinched tight at my knee. I cant get why they are on my legs and my arms are clear. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh yea, and it hurts too bad to shave over.... Geez


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 9, 2009)

I use campho phenique a lot it works really well. you can get it at walmart/drug store/grocery

http://campho.com/pain_liquid.html


----------



## holton27596 (Sep 9, 2009)

i tired the vinegar route. Used it every day for one month straight. Still got ate up by chiggers this weekend


----------



## Steve Thompson (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there a chance that those critters were already in your cloths or boots? Looks like spider bites. All spiders can put it on you, only a few are dangerous. They look like baby spider bites to me.


----------



## Mr. Green Jeans (Sep 9, 2009)

Some of those look a lot more like poison ivy than bug bites to me.  If you think that it could be, then you should wash the inside of those rubber boots with soap before you wear them again.


----------



## NoOne (Sep 9, 2009)

I believe those are fire ant bites, don't scratch.


----------



## secondseason (Sep 9, 2009)

I have the same bites on my legs, they have the same symptoms.  I think they are fire ant bites.


----------



## GaMudd (Sep 9, 2009)

I vote for chigger bites.  I've been tryiong to get rid of them at my place all summer and those bites look like mine.  Never feel the bite, just the results.
  My wife read where Ban roll-on antiperspirant would stop the itching.  I was skeptical but tried it and dang if she wasn't right...as usual...


----------



## JD (Sep 9, 2009)

christy said:


> Maybe Chiggers? That looks painful  I feel for ya! If its a chiggers take a little clear fingernail polish and cover it that will kill em and help with the itching.



Chiggers actually don't bore and live under skin. I thought and heard the same thing growing up and have had plenty of clear and not so clear fingernail polish put on them. The bite you and its the enzymes they puke up into you that makes them itch for days almost weeks. I got tore up a couple years back and was doing some research and found this out.



Nicodemus said:


> Becca, those look like fire ant bites, but you should have felt them when they stung you. I would keep a close eye on them, to make sure they don`t get infected.





germag said:


> They do look like fire ant bites. You might try taking a good dose of Benadryl for relief from the pain and itching....it might help some, and some cortisone cream might help too.





secondseason said:


> I have the same bites on my legs, they have the same symptoms.  I think they are fire ant bites.



Not fire ants, you feel them bite. My wife and I are covered with the same bites you have and I have been bit many time by fire ants and you know immediately. These you don't know for quite sometime after the damage is done. It is chiggers or seed ticks.

Best thing I have found is to put rubbing alcohol on them and it will dry them out. They will ooze and and crust over but keep hitting them with alcohol.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll try the alcohol and see what happens!! Thanks yall!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Sep 10, 2009)

I vote Chiggers with a pretty good reaction to them. 

You would have know immediately if fire ants had bitten you that many times.  Plus fire ant bites usually make a white pus head not a clear liquid head.

But here is some Info on Chiggers.

http://www.howstuffworks.com/question488.htm


----------



## LCT (Sep 14, 2009)

Chigger bites!  She would have felt a fire ant bite.  The more you itch them the longer they last........

Word


----------



## Matt A (Sep 14, 2009)

It looks a lot like poison ivy to me and the timing and location of the rash are consistent with poison ivy. I react the same way if I walk through it. Long pants and socks are not enough sometimes to keep the oil off your legs. I usually wear knee-high rubber boots and that keeps it off me. Good luck.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2009)

were did you keep your boots was it werte a spider could get in them always clean out you boots before putting them on


----------



## wildcatt (Sep 15, 2009)

*chiggers*

I get them and I dont go in the woods but am in grass,they are***itchy.I have ripped the spot off and it must have removed the secretion but also makes a larg sore and leaves scar.
I will take some advise from here and try the treatments.
I have tried peroxide and it seems to help.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 15, 2009)

spidermaybe 2 or 3 they like to hide in boots i saw one bite me an my leg not deadly but it iches and hurts


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2009)

looks (actually sounds more like it) like chiggers with a bad reaction to them.

you dont feel them for a day or 2 and you usually have to think back as to where you picked them up.

not a lot you can really do with chigger bites except allergy medicine and alcohol to dry them out


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 15, 2009)

My guess would be seed ticks...........................Did you wear those same boots on the first outing??..................They could have been in the boots since then. My MIL got seed ticks on her from being in the cab of a truck after FIL got them on him......................She never went in the woods

Seed ticks will itch like the devil for about two weeks...................Then slowly fade away...................Some folks have more severe reactions to the bite than others. When they bite me it looks like a small mosquito bite. I have seen bites that look like what you have

The reason I say seed ticks is you said that you did not feel the bite. Every time I have had seed tick bites I knew nothing till they started itching, then it was too late

Consider yourself lucky to only have as few as you do (If it is indeed seed ticks) I have had hundreds of bites at one time. This is one of the reasons I don't really bowhunt anymore


----------

